# engine swap



## charles t (Jun 16, 2009)

what would be the easiest and best engine replacement for a 1966 1050 bolens that originally had a tr10d wisconsin engine in it any suggestions would be greatly appreicated thanks


----------



## ljohn6 (Jun 10, 2007)

I used a 13hp honda clone i bought off of ebay but some guys have used 10 hp diesels its pretty easy swap biggest issue seems to be exhaust routing but if you handy and creative you'll find something that fits your style.
Good Luck
John


----------

